
Ask HN: What’s the most executed piece of code of all time? - aantix
My guess would either be the memory allocation algorithm or file access for the Linux kernel?<p>Any thoughts?
======
wanderingstan
"Piece Of code" is too imprecise. A single instruction on a microprocessor? A
subroutine? As another comment implied, does DNA count as code? Or transistor
logic within a microprocessor?

A related but more subjective question I used to ask developer friends was
"what's the most IMPORTANT piece of code written that can fit on one screen?".

The best answer I got was rc4, written by an anonymous author but what made
security, privacy, and digital commerce possible on the web.

~~~
aantix
Is it part of SSL?

~~~
wanderingstan
Yes, and most other security standards. See:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RC4#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RC4#History)

------
pnako
As in, distinguishable piece of code running on a CPU? Probably some routines
in BLAS / LAPACK.

------
paulkrush
What does in code mean? So operations in a ASIC don't count, but DNA does?

------
kidbomb
I would say memcpy or similar (strcpy)

------
rzzzwilson
Operating system idle loop?

